# NOC 2171 and Oracle Functional



## oomaysh (May 17, 2014)

Dear All,

As I understand, persons who come in NOC Category 2171 - Information systems analysts and consultants can now apply for Canada immigration under new CAP starting w.e.f. May-2014.

I wish to know if my following profile makes me eligible to apply under NOC category 2171.

I have done post graduation in Commerce from India ( so no Computer Science degree / qualification )
I have been working as Oracle Finance & HR Support Analyst (Business Analyst) since 2007 and have been performing most of the duties of business analyst as mentioned in the description of this title coming under NOC Category 2171. I also have more than 2 years onsite work experience in Europe.

My main concern is - can I apply under NOC Category 2171 even if I do not hold any Computer Science degree and just because I have been working as business analyst?

If there is anyone in this forum with same profile (Commerce degree but performing duties of business analyst under NOC Category 2171) who has applied or has successfully immigrated to Canada, then I request such member(s) to join / reply to this thread.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi

I am having same profile.
You can very much apply.
I have gone through agent named opulentus.

Regards,
Ash



oomaysh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> As I understand, persons who come in NOC Category 2171 - Information systems analysts and consultants can now apply for Canada immigration under new CAP starting w.e.f. May-2014.
> 
> ...


----------



## oomaysh (May 17, 2014)

Hello Ash,


Thank you for the prompt and useful response. 

Regards,
Umesh


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Welcome 
But please note if you still have to start the process than chances are less as this is one of the fast filling category. Pro ably you can keep document ready and if full this year you can apply next year immediately 
Good day 

Regards
Ash


oomaysh said:


> Hello Ash,
> 
> 
> Thank you for the prompt and useful response.
> ...


----------



## oomaysh (May 17, 2014)

Hi Ash,


Thank you again.

The possibility you mentioned is very true. 

Also, NOC 2171 was not open till May-2014 (in previous CAP) so it may or may not be there in next CAP too. 

Besides, Canada Immigration is changing from Jan-2015 so not sure if it will change to my advantage or not. 

Still, the point you mentioned is valid. I will check in detail and take necessary action.


Regards,
Umesh


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

All the best. 
Reach out to agent immediately and be cautious.
Their prime interest will be to bring you on board so that they get money.

Good luck.



oomaysh said:


> Hi Ash,
> 
> 
> Thank you again.
> ...


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

You should all be aware that as of January 2015 the system is switching to the express entry system.

This will be employer driven i.e. the employer selects the candidate who is invited to apply for PR.

There will be no new lists for a "first to apply" system.

There may be lists for those wishing to apply for express entry but it will be down to the employer to select the candidate for employment & PR.


----------



## oomaysh (May 17, 2014)

Sure Ash. Thanks. 

BTW...I have sent you one message to your account. Could you please have a look and reply?

Regards,
Umesh.


----------



## oomaysh (May 17, 2014)

Thank you JGK for the update.


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi

I replied to your message yesterday night.
Did you receive?

Regards 
Ash


oomaysh said:


> Sure Ash. Thanks.
> 
> BTW...I have sent you one message to your account. Could you please have a look and reply?
> 
> ...


----------



## besthar (Apr 29, 2013)

ashpin said:


> Hi
> 
> I am having same profile.
> You can very much apply.
> ...


Hi Ash,

Good luck with your application... Not sure why you opted for an agent (especially - Opulentus) the procedure is very simple...
Agents only fill your forms and courier them to CIC. All it takes is 4 hours of your time to fill up the forms. 
You don't get the same attention from them the way you got on your first visit. I mean they ignore you once they get their money. I went for the Agent for my Australian 190 PR. 
But, Canada I decided to do on my own ... Infact I shipped out my Applications for 2171 last Thursday. Believe me its very very simple.


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

All the best 
Yes you are right. If you are able to spend time it is good.
4 hours though sounds very less.
I did not want to take any chance and I was not having time to do research and hence I took agent's help but I do agree after going through the process even I feel one can manage application very easily.
Cheers 


Regards,
Ash


----------

